# my imac screen has a big crack



## dropped91chevy (Sep 22, 2008)

is there a way i can fix it. u have no warrenty on it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The screen can be replaced but not repaired.
There are a couple of different sizes 15,17 or 20".
And a lot of sites that sell LCD panels for laptops I use SmartMicro they may be able to help if you contact them with the model numbers> http://www.smartmicrousa.com/apple_lcd_screen.aspx
Or search Ebay.


----------

